# The Haunter presents The Lab



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

So I was informed recently that I can haunt the basement of the local tattoo shop I have about 50 days so went with a fairly simple theme of a labratory I have many ideas but would love to hear any and all suggestions . Thanks
The Haunter...... Member MMUHA


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh ya not completely stuck on the name so suggestions for that are welcome as well


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

We I think you said you had some lab glassware so a set up with tubes and colored water and bubbles with small fish tank air pumps and air line tubing. Dry ice for a bit of foggy boiling flasks. Flashing colored lights by using xmas lights behind translucent pannels like the old sci fi computers of the 60's and 70's. Heads with electrodes in fish tanks. If you have one of those craweling hands it could be hooked up with a lot of wires and contected to the head in the tank. 
Just a few things off the top of my head. I guess it would depend on the level of gore you want.
Bone Dancer....... Member MMUHA


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Good ideas..... Love the signature btw


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

You could totally play off the tatto/skin theme with this haunt. How much room do you have?

_Tat Lab
Skin Lab
Dr. (name of the studio owner)'s Skin Recycling Center
Flesh Factory_

Lab items can be:
- Bottles and beakers with various colored fluids - add back lighting with chem lights or christmas lights. Use a fish tank pump and hose to have a bottle bubble.
- Apothecary bottles of various weird items.
- Science items like microscope, surgery tools, hospital bed, IV stand, etc
- Power and Steam Panel (which I'll be making) which is a 4x8 piece of plywood adorned with valves, handles, wheels, tubes, wires, and pipes. Have a fog machine behind it to simulate steam.
- Jar of Eyeballs
- Head in a Jar
- Body parts
- Power Transformers made from 3 cardboard boxes stacked, painted grey or black, attach printed meter faces, cut slits and put a light in the center to show it has power.
- An actor on a lab table, bloody body parts, whimpering for help.
- Use a Dremel tool to simulate "drilling" into the patient with that high pitch drill sound yelling, "I want to tattoo her heart!"

Also important is lighting and sound effects. Lighting can be a mix of small colored bulbs and strobes and LED spots. Sound effects could be creature, ambient, or goth-music style.

Here's a Limb Re-Animator I made for my lab. Arm was $15 on eBay, the rest are things laying around my garage and salvaged computer parts:

















Your mad scientist will need to be decked out with a white (but soiled) lab coat, safety goggles (I got the green welding goggles with the flip up dark lenses), some thick rubber gloves, and maybe some sharp flesh cutting tools.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Great ideas.... I was so gonna ummm borrow your limb reanimator I actually am building a room with multiple of those plus my Frankenstein style monster.
I have 1200 sq ft to play with. Like the idea of playing off the tattoo shops name but it's aardvark not really creepy but I'll think more on it
Keep the ideas coming ..... Getting way inspired


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

In part of my haunt last year we got some plastic syringes, no needles obviously, and we had a crazy doctor who would get the syringe fairly close to patrons and would spray them with cold water. We filled them mostly with air and just a little water for more of a mist (it was cold). With a strobe it was a pretty effective scare.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow! what a cool opportunity! haunts and tattoos! both of my favorite things in one building!

i would make a suggestion but all of them were already suggested. good luck with it!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

An acrylic cage with a strange plant eating a mouse. Lots of roots growing out of cracks in the acrylic.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

To play off Warrant2000's idea, you could have a room with various body parts displayed with tattoos on them - kind of a "tattoo collection".


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Flayed human skins stretched across the walls to display the fancy tattoos. You could get the employees to do the art. Make the haunt a facility to produce them, then make it seem like you're leading the customers to become the next corpse canvases. It's a tattoo parlor; you'll get plenty of inked customers.

You'd need some kind of grisly skin-flaying machine. Gussy up a rotary sander like a pizza cutter from Hell. Hang some diagrams of where to cut the skin.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Like the skin canvas idea but what to use for the skin?


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I've heard you can paint latex on glass or plastic and peel it off. I've never done it myself though.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok so rooms I have " fleshed" out for sure
Decontamination chamber..... Fill room with fog then pump out via fan
Boiler room..... Running the fog through pipes some leaking etc.
Storage room.... Barrel drop.. Mibs
Cloning room.... 2 simple pop ups with a drop panel between
Maze..... With strobes and warning buzzer
Flip flop door hallway... Last door has a drop panel built into it 
Specimine room.... Cage filled walls last one pneumatic skel popper
Chemists lab..... Water squirter somewhere
Reanimation room.... Add Frankenstein type monster
Study 
All I have for now could use one or two more rooms possibly


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Those are all good picks. One thing you might add is some passage or room that is claustrophobic in nature. Not a narrow hallway that might break fire codes, but stuff hanging from the ceiling so it obscures their way and they have to push things aside to pass. Body bags, chains, fishing line, swaths of cloth, etc.


----------



## jdwyer (Aug 29, 2008)

any prop hints on making the limb re animator? did it actually move? thanks!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

jdwyer said:


> any prop hints on making the limb re animator? did it actually move? thanks!


My plan was; an arm inside a frame with stuff...

That arm is static, I did not buy the animated one. You could easily get a battery operated or motion sensor arm/hand that will move. I've toyed with the idea of having a thread attached to it, going around the back, so the doctor-actor could "jiggle" it.

The box is simple 1"x1/2" scraps, glued and nailed together, some dark spray paint for distressing. I then gutted an old computer for parts, screwing right through the circuit boards to the back board. Keep in mind the parts are non-functional and are not connected or energized. I also pulled the power supply and bag-brushed it with black and cinnamon paint for an old rusty look. I was thinking of putting a red LED inside the PS so it can glow through the vents.

The smaller power panel on the lower right side is scraps of things I found in my boxes...back of a cell phone, spray can lid, wire, electrical outlet. The red bulb sits in a socket and it stuck to the spray can lid. I've been entertaining the notion to connect that light to an extension cord and light it up.

Some medium gauge wire strewn back and forth to hold the arm in mid-air. Some fishing tank air tube with wire inside (to keep it curled) from the arm to the frame. I purposely made it look rushed, flimsy, and desperate...something only a mad scientist would attempt.

The bottles behind the frame are from a M&T we did, and the green welders goggles on the left have since been accesorized and will be for my mad scientist actor.

I'd love to see yours when it's done!


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

How about Aardvark's Ink Works for a name. Playing off creating the ink for the, um, ink...
You could have all kinds of interesting ingredients like blood, ichors, squid ink, cobalt 12 blue, etc...

I love the idea of the flayed skin tats as art on the walls. You could even get some scraps of flesh colored upholstery vinyl and cut into 'human' shapes for the skin and have the tat guys draw ‘em up good with sharpies or such. String ‘em up tanning-style on wooden frames for an even cooler image.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

You can try playing with liquid latex for the flayed skin. I made a face stretched on a dart board for a haunted game room idea.


----------



## Rod Zombie (Sep 18, 2010)

No lab would be complete without a Jaccobs Ladder.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok so after weeks of complaining about insurance companies , impromptu house guests and no time. I decided to not do my commercial haunt, was tempted to do nothing I was so mad then I dawned on me I do this for me not the money . So it's been streamlined and is now Zombie Outbreak. 5 rooms and my driveway of course I have less than two weeks and almost nothing built, plus that pesky job getting in the way. So wish me luck


----------

